

Spacewar Video Games Blast Off: Exhibition at Museum of the Moving Image in NY - alexpopescu
http://www.movingimage.us/exhibitions/2012/12/15/detail/spacewar-video-games-blast-off/
Some pictures taken by The Verge: http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/20/3788608/spacewar-history-of-science-fiction-video-games
======
alexpopescu
Some pictures taken by The Verge:
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/20/3788608/spacewar-
history-...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/20/3788608/spacewar-history-of-
science-fiction-video-games)

